# Ice cream?



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just got a new KitchenAid stand mixer for an early birthday present!!!:leap: I have also recently discovered that there is an ice cream attachment!! :leapo any of you make ice cream from your goat's milk? I have an Oberhasli so she doesn't have a super high butterfat content. Do you guys have to add store bought cream or eggs to make it the correct consistency? Have any of you made ice cream with the KitchenAid attachment? Any tips or recipes would be great


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I cheat... I get the ice cream mixes from walmart and add my goats milk 

Pretty tasty too~!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just use the milk and it is more of an ice milk consistency but you can add so many flavors that it is fine for us. Mint chocolate chip is my husband's favorite.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

We used to make ice cream all the time, and it was so good! We have an electric mixer. The consistency is more like frozen milk than store ice cream, but it tastes so fresh and yummy!
Plus you can make any flavor you could possibly want; our favorites are mint choc chip, coffee, peanut butter and caramel.
The little kids always got excited when i brought the warm goat milk in, they wanted to hurry up and chill it so they could start making ice cream


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Ooo goat's milk ice cream! My mum makes 1-3 batches when our doe's production peaks. She makes it with her kitchen aid mixer. It is nice, but to me it is not much different than regular cow's milk ice cream.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

This is something I've looked forward to trying, too. So, you are just using the goat's milk, in place of the milk and cream called for in the recipes? Not using a cream separator or anything?

Thanks! Sounds delicious!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

we do! I used this recipe with great success. it's icier than regular ice cream, but still delicious. http://www.iloveicecream.net/recipes/ice-cream/goat-milk-ice-cream-recipe/

I've been wanting to try this recipe, but won't be able to until our goats kid
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/creme-anglaise-ice-cream-recipe.html


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just mixing some up I used a pint of milk one egg and just a little sugar and of course vanilla warmed it a little to set the egg and viola ice cream put it in my ice cream mixer will see how it comes out in a little while I'm very hungry all of a sudden for ice cream as i can't eat store bought.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Yum! Thanks for sharing your recipes. I've got them bookmarked!


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so excited about this thread! I just got a ice cream maker yesterday, perfect timing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh man so many good recipes to try! I need to get that attachment!


----------

